# Jack the Ripper's face 'revealed'



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/go/pr/fr/-/1/hi/uk/6164544.stm


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

I thought it was gonna be a pic of a guy in a pig head.


----------



## Oaklawn Crematory (Oct 25, 2014)

skullboy said:


> I thought it was gonna be a pic of a guy in a pig head.


LOL Skullboy !


----------



## Oaklawn Crematory (Oct 25, 2014)

I don't see how they could possible come up with facial features and a complete drawing where there was absolutely nothing before. I think its just a gimmick.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I thought they only recently determined it was teh Polish surgeon guy...


----------



## Oaklawn Crematory (Oct 25, 2014)

debbie5 said:


> I thought they only recently determined it was teh Polish surgeon guy...


I believe he was a jewish boot maker His name started with a "K" and it wasn't Kowalski. Although I dated a Kowalski, I swear to this day she could of been his descent but she wasn't. Kaminsky is his name I believe.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

The world may never know. http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...olish-immigrant-barber-wrong-say-experts.html


----------



## Oaklawn Crematory (Oct 25, 2014)

debbie5 said:


> The world may never know. http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...olish-immigrant-barber-wrong-say-experts.html


Oopsie.....Looks like someone really goofed.


----------

